# Jack of all bombs



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm posting this in this forum because I dont feel it belongs in the regular bomb thread.

I have no idea what I did to deserve this or why you felt the need for me to have insurance rate increases. Jack @curmudgeonista decided my freshly redone front yard needed some different decorations and decided to obliterate it.

I am truly humbled by this and appreciate it. However the question still remains.. Why me? Best belated birthday present ever 










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Jack is an awesome guy with some killer smokes. Well deserved. 

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

That’ll leave a mark! 

Great hit Jack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

So how far did pieces of the mailbox fly? Awesome hit Jack!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Impressive to say the least! 



Two interesting items I noticed. I have never heard of a Johnny-O Custom, this has me intrigued and secondly they make ziplock type baggies for cigars? Or did he somehow make them himself?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Travoline said:


> Impressive to say the least!
> 
> Two interesting items I noticed. I have never heard of a Johnny-O Custom, this has me intrigued and secondly they make ziplock type baggies for cigars? Or did he somehow make them himself?


Texted you the link.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice one Jack

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

awesome!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Verdict said:


> I have no idea what I did to deserve this...


Just sounded like a wish that needed fulfilling! Enjoy!

https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...54-nc-make-wish-maw-2-0-a-79.html#post5472622


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Now that is a bomb right there!! Jack showing how it's done!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Just sounded like a wish that needed fulfilling! Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/...54-nc-make-wish-maw-2-0-a-79.html#post5472622


Wow. I totally dont even remember posting that. I've been on alot of meds since my surgery. That's really awesome of you to do that. Once again. I'm truly humbled by this.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Verdict said:


> Wow. I totally dont even remember posting that. I've been on alot of meds since my surgery. That's really awesome of you to do that. Once again. I'm truly humbled by this.


Don't worry, until you posted pics I didn't remember sending it... and that's without meds! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome bomb!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit Jack

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very cool Jack. @Verdict, you're gonna need a Modus tool for those.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Piper said:


> Very cool Jack. @Verdict, you're gonna need a Modus tool for those.


Already on the list 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

way to go @curmudgeonista, thats how a bomb should be delivered!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Well played stealth attack @curmudgeonista

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Jack knows how to give a nice Ash Whooping!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Wow! How many zip codes over did the mailbox land?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Awesome hit ..Nothing like some good ole CC's

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Verdict I am sure you deserved them. @curmudgeonista That is a fabulous set of sticks, great job.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Piper said:


> Very cool Jack. @Verdict, you're gonna need a Modus tool for those.


Yes you should really get one enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice hit


----------

